# laptop under 35k...dell vs acer vs compaq



## akash.harlalka (Jun 13, 2010)

hi,↲There is dell inspiron 14 and 14R(07 and 10 models)↲Acer aspire 4740↲Compaq cq42-173↲↲requirements and cons:↲14in, corei3, at least 2gb ram with 320gb hdd, DL DVD Recordr etc↲↲Dell 14: price goes abv 35k bt has 512 ati graphics= an edge over the rest↲Dell14r: no DL dvd↲Aspire: acer laps have generaly harder mouse keys but also goods looks↲Compaq:i dont know really well about it↲↲↲Guyz please solve my great dilemma of brands fast...seriously i wud be very grateful


----------



## motobuntu (Jun 13, 2010)

Stay away from Compaq laptops, I have seen atleast 4 instances where the display, motherboard, web cam got replaced with a year. 
I am using Acer 4530 from last 1.5 yrs has no complaints, can't say about service because never got a chance to call the support.


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 13, 2010)

get Dell or Acer. no to Compaq, HP (heating issues) & at least Mac (Job sucks )

as your budget, try get a laptop having these:

Core i3 or Athlon II X2 (maybe Turnion M200/M500).
3Gb DDR3 or more.
HDD you know.
Blueray not possible. settle for DVD writer.
if possible get a discrete graphics like HD4650 (rest are all bakwaas, specially GT310, HD5450, etc) or HD5650 (not possible in your budget). also 1Gb or 512Mb memory tells nothing about graphics power.
14" screen.
6 cel battery. 

done. go through Acer & Dell's laptop range. u may get one resembling the config.


----------



## akash.harlalka (Jun 14, 2010)

dell's inspiron 14 has ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4330 - 512MB...how about that??

---------- Post added at 03:40 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:38 PM ----------

hey bunto, what made u chose a compaq??

---------- Post added at 03:44 PM ---------- Previous post was at 03:40 PM ----------

Inspiron 14R (T5405*10*IN8) is good....bt the specs dont specify about dvd writer dual layer ability and the graphics settles for intel HD video card..


----------



## coderunknown (Jun 14, 2010)

akash.harlalka said:


> dell's inspiron 14 has ATI Mobility Radeon HD 4330 - 512MB...how about that??
> 
> Inspiron 14R (T5405*10*IN8) is good....bt the specs dont specify about dvd writer dual layer ability and the graphics settles for intel HD video card..



HD4330 is useless. if you can, get a lappy based on AMD proccy. you'll get IGP (HD3200M or HD2400M, same power as HD4330) & it'll b must cheaper. look out for Acer laptops.


----------



## akash.harlalka (Jun 15, 2010)

Haha..dats a solid reply...
It means simply intel HD graphics wud b bttr..!!

Well...m going for simply acer aspire 4740
hey hows acer e machine...


----------

